# What is the optimal broadhead arrow weight for a slingshot?



## Broadhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Good day, fellow slingshooters!

I got a new Eagle of Sniper G7 slingshot, which could shoot arrows, and would like to get some broadhead arrows for hunting.



















Please tell, in your opinion, what weight of broadhead would be optimal? 100 grains , or 125 gr ?

And what is the optimal total weight of arrow for slingshot hunting? (not too light and not too heavy)

P.S. I apologize if this question was already addressed, but I was not able to find any info


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I might not be the best one to answer... my arrows weigh in around 10 times that...I call them 'quarter-pounders' ! 

But I am curious about your slingshot. I know they are very expensive. May I ask what you think of it? A review maybe?


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

That depends, what are you hunting?


----------



## Broadhead (Oct 16, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I might not be the best one to answer... my arrows weigh in around 10 times that...I call them 'quarter-pounders' !
> 
> But I am curious about your slingshot. I know they are very expensive. May I ask what you think of it? A review maybe?


Thank you very much for reply, friend!

I was worried that ~~0.1 pound - the weight of arrow with 125 gr broadhead - could be too much for a slingshot.
Now I am more inclined towards 125 gr broadheads, but still would like to hear the opinion of other slingshooters 

I got it for $87 + 7$ for laser sight with free shipping from one seller at AliExpress - there is 15% discount October sale
(For those who don't know: AliExpress is eBay alternative with wide choice, different payment system and customers protection;
prices are usually cheaper, because you could find manufacturers and buy directly from them, without speculator resellers)

Perhaps, the slingshots of such kind were expensive in the past, according to what I read in the Internet - but now, they are not

Now I am waiting for my order to arrive, it usually takes about one month... As soon as I get it, I would be able to make a review



jld70 said:


> That depends, what are you hunting?


Deer, and maybe hares


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

To be honest i've never hunted deer with a slingshot but, i have alot with traditional archery equipment. At the relatively slow arrow speeds of a slingshot/trad bow compaired to modern archery equipment, i would air on the heavy side. at least a minimum of 500 grains total arrow weight. Close shots and arrow placement are very important with this type of gear. Hope this helps
Jamie


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I have no experience with sling bows, but I would try to achieve a weight forward balance that gives you more velocity and a flatter trajectory. I know that everyone has their own opinion, but going heavier may do nothing to help you with penetration on an animal like a deer. The guys that shoot recurves around here, and one is a world champ, using no sights and just a homemade rest, uses heads that weigh 100 grains and less. The SlickTrick standard 85 or 100 grain is what you want. They are compact and fly like field points. They are so sharp that I don't even touch the blades, but some do to sharpen them even further. That is the key at low velocity. They are the sharpest heads that you can imagine and will slice through clean, and are compact to fly straight and punch out nice wound channels with little resistance, unlike large blades, going through both sides of the animal. If you are hunting rabbits then I highly recommend you buy some 85 or 100 grain judo points, which are nearly impossible to break or lose.

Vs


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

From 1980 when I began bow hunting, I never actually worried about the broad head weight.

As the arrow has the weight anyway; therefore it was the broad=head size which mattered to myself; and I chose the flat broad head, then with 2 X break away scalpel blade at right angles to the main blades.

All my kills on Australian introduced deer, were one shot, one kill

Cheers Allan


----------



## Broadhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for replies, friends!

Perhaps I would try both light and heavy arrow broadheads, to see what would have the best effect


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

HI Broadhead, I just remembered seeing Bill Hays or someone in his family shot a deer with a slingbow. You may want to drop him a pm to see what he recommends. I believe Perry at A Plus slingshots also does some slingbow hunting.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and just light kindheartedly, of course as any serious archer knows; particularly at close ranges.

The ballistics of an arrow are almost off the planet as to the rise and fall; something that has to be experienced to believe almost, at like 5 meters ????

Grin and Cheers Allan


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Just wanted to say that using a broadhead on hares can be a bit of waste. The broadhead goes through and can destroy itself on the ground behind the hare, in my experience.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, IO definitely agree, on the point above regarding the use of a broad-head on rabbit/hares.

Myself for rabbits; I used to use a field point, or target tip, with a wing nut screwed behind it.

So it killed like a slingshot, by blunt force trauma only.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Broadhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Good day! I was going to make a video about G7 slingshot,

when suddenly discovered that someone already did it 

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:66]

Thats really nice, because my camera has bad quality


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i would go with a rage 2inch cut 100 grain


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Ten grains per pound and cut on impact 2 blade.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Personally I like the 2 blade broadheads with slots for 2 extra (break away if hit bone) scalpel blades.

Making 4 slicing, massive heamorage/blood loss hunting style broadheads.

Exact weight uncertain, but I make my own for my draw length of a bow; then helical fletch them with feathers rather than plastic vanes.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Personally I like the 2 blade broadheads with slots for 2 extra (break away if hit bone) scalpel blades.
> 
> Making 4 slicing, massive heamorage/blood loss hunting style broadheads.
> 
> ...


Love to see some pics of them amigo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry ruthie, archery in Thailand is in the same catagory as firearms.

So banned unless one has an almost impossible to obtain licence.

Hence any/all my "gear" I will never show pics of from here; due to an acknowledged risk of prosecution.

Which is maybe foolish of me.
Given anyone in practically any market, can buy a crossbow and bolts, and away ya go.

Someone is getting a massive pay off there, but ot definately is not me.

In addition I was speaking of what I used to do in Australia.

So may be I have next to nothing here, and may be not.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Sorry ruthie, archery in Thailand is in the same catagory as firearms.
> 
> So banned unless one has an almost impossible to obtain licence.
> 
> ...


'nuff said amigo...I understand entirely


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Are these what you mean Allan? the middle ones?,whilst they're not illegal to own here they're if used in hunting,so mine are retired should I need to fend off a crazed burglar Lol


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exactly thanks Tube_Shooter.

I will admit to having both a fletching jig, and a G clamp type arrow shaft cutter.
Which both came in in my suitcase.

As as far as I know, owning them is not illegal.

What else may have come in my sea freighted household items, in parts, partly shielded from X-ray by more dence items ?....

Who knows, and I certainly will not say.

23.18 hrs, and time for bed,

See ya all in several hours.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

'Atom' style broad heads may be worth a look in for those concerned about weight.






No vested interest, and not tried them myself, but I like the concept.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe a bit late to this one but I find a 100 grain screw in broadhead to be efficient enough in both momentum and penetration for the majority of things you ask it to do, especially when hunting. What you do need to question though is whether or not your slingshot bands are capable of giving the arrow+broadhead enough momentum to do the right job humanely.

Here are some good link with regards to bowhunting which can be applied directly to slingbow hunting.

http://www.qdma.com/articles/momentum-beats-speed-for-lethal-arrow-hits

http://www.thudscave.com/npaa/articles/howhard.htm


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

I used relatively heavy arrows with a 150 grain broad head. With a sling bow a long shot to be taking at a deer would be 20 yards and we all know that slingshots with heavy bands can throw heavy ammo. So I say try to get as much momentum as you can by using a heavy arrow rather than getting an arrow moving really fast but with less punch. A lighter arrow won't drop as much but again if it's a close shot it wouldn't matter. I have seen videos of guys shooting deer at 95 yards with a compound bow. He would want a light arrow to avoid drop and to ensure it still has decent momentum at 95 yards. So for a slingbow I say go with a heavy arrow and heavy pulling bands to send something with a punch at a close target.

SBP


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I entirely agree. There seems to be a great body of evidence that heavier arrows outperform lighter ones in killing larger animals. We've been moving over more to bought carbon fibre arrows recently and the ones i've mainly been using weigh in at about 400 grains. But I've bought a good supply of triple bladed broadheads which will add something to the weight. I don't practice with these though as they can be a bugger to get out of the target and backstop assembly!

My homemade arrows are around the 1100 grain mark although I have one monster that weighs in at 6 ounces !


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

I couldn't agree more about practicing with broad heads. I just shoot the same weight field tip, I wouldn't imagine a broad head of the same weight would have much difference in flight.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that the effective distance of a sling bow as a hunting tool for large game (goat plus) means that as long as your practice points are the same grain as your hunting points any potential difference from pushing air because of the difference size viz a viz field and broad heads will be negated.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I shoot 100, and 125s on my arrows , I shoot 31 inch arrows with a slingbow draw of about 29 inches, walmart arrows shoot just as good as high quality archery shop arrows, I know cause I own multiple quality and cheaper brand arrows, walmart even sells the pass through small diameter hunting weight arrows that kick ass in the slingbow,


----------

